
Do Video Games Equal Less Crime? - robg
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/24/do-video-games-equal-less-crime/?hp
======
weeksie
What a fascinating hypothesis. The rise of video games seems to parallel the
decrease in violent crime from the late 70s to present day and I'd never made
that connection.

It's weird to think about how much more violent the 80s and early 90s were in
comparison to today, especially out here in New York.

~~~
qq66
Also, the increase in US avocado consumption seems to parallel the decrease in
violent crime from the late 70s to present day.

~~~
weeksie
As does legal abortions. Correlation does not imply causation but it certainly
signifies an indicator of some sort. Maybe people play more games and eat more
avocados because they're less afraid of being killed. Hell, I don't know.

That doesn't mean that the article's hypothesis isn't interesting.

------
JoeAltmaier
Video games and more people in prison have a similar result. Ironic,
considering being addicted to a video game seems very similar to being in
prison. Or so I surmise.

